# Conduit bending issue



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MJFElectric said:


> Was bending conduit today it was my first time in awhile and had an issue. I had a 2 boxes in a stud cavity and had an offset to connect them. Had both connectors in the boxes and measured off the same stud to the same side of each connector. Every time my offset was too large by 1 inch. I'm confused.



[ ]---------[ ]


Like this?


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

1"pipe


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Bend about 1'' less and it should be perfect.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

He didn't say he was bending a 90 did he?
Was he making a 4" offset and not allowing for takeup?


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Offset too big or small would be from:
1. Actual bent angles not same as desired angle. Such as bending 50 degrees instead of 45.
2. Bender sliped from marks / not exactly on marks when bent
3. Calculation / bend multiplier wrong
4. Marking / measuring mistake
5. Mistake interpreting bender angle marks. Sometimes when you use a unfamiliar bender the angle marks and handle position may be different. Such as a 30 degree bend the handle is straight up on many benders. But some it's 45 degrees straight up.

It don't matter what spot you line up your offset mark on a bender as long as you do both the same.

Maybe you could post your desired offset, bend angle, and distance between marks to check your math.

A level with common bend angles helps to check your bend amount.

Many times you can adjust more or less offset in as long as it's not matching others or exposed.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

MJFElectric said:


> Was bending conduit today it was my first time in awhile and had an issue. I had a 2 boxes in a stud cavity and had an offset to connect them. Had both connectors in the boxes and measured off the same stud to the same side of each connector. Every time my offset was too large by 1 inch. I'm confused.


Don't tell anybody.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

:whistling2:


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I'll tell you what I have found myself scratching my head and wasting time on trivial tasks like this more often than I'd like to admit. 

I could also tell you that since I bought the wonderful M12 bandsaw, I measure less and trim to fit more, but that would be bull****, I always measured less and trim to fit more even with a hack saw. The size of the scrap pile is about the same, but there are more little pieces fewer big pieces. I use more couplings. There is less bragging but more going home on time.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MJFElectric said:


> Was bending conduit today it was my first time in awhile and had an issue. I had a 2 boxes in a stud cavity and had an offset to connect them. Had both connectors in the boxes and measured off the same stud to the same side of each connector. Every time my offset was too large by 1 inch. I'm confused.


I get it now, you need to measure back to back to ensure you are allowing for the pipe.
Also, you are measuring the difference or how much the pipe will rise from the bending surface.
You also have to make sure you use the same mark for for both bends, star, notch, arrow, the letter K in the word "back" or what ever you like.
I cant think of another way to make it too long.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Suncoast Power said:


> I get it now, you need to measure back to back to ensure you are allowing for the pipe.


If he did a back to back bend rather than an offset measuring as he said, wouldn't it come out an inch too short, not too long? 



> measured off the same stud to the same side of each connector.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

splatz said:


> If he did a back to back bend rather than an offset measuring as he said, wouldn't it come out an inch too short, not too long?


I thought about that as I wrote it and wanted to capture all of the options we can throw out on this thread. I cant understand "longer" either.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> I'll tell you what I have found myself scratching my head and wasting time on trivial tasks like this more often than I'd like to admit.
> 
> I could also tell you that since I bought the wonderful M12 bandsaw, I measure less and trim to fit more, but that would be bull****, I always measured less and trim to fit more even with a hack saw. The size of the scrap pile is about the same, but there are more little pieces fewer big pieces. I use more couplings. There is less bragging but more going home on time.


Time is money, a trim and coupling can keep things on pace. No shame in that game.


----------



## Garygood (Feb 18, 2015)

splatz said:


> I'll tell you what I have found myself scratching my head and wasting time on trivial tasks like this more often than I'd like to admit.
> 
> I could also tell you that since I bought the wonderful M12 bandsaw, I measure less and trim to fit more, but that would be bull****, I always measured less and trim to fit more even with a hack saw. The size of the scrap pile is about the same, but there are more little pieces fewer big pieces. I use more couplings. There is less bragging but more going home on time.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJFElectric (Jan 31, 2017)

had nothing to do with the length. It had to do with the fact that the offset was too large. don't know what was going on. I even had someone put the numbers into an app and it still was too large. all marks on conduit were correct. I was bending 1 1/4 with a hand bender. bending 22 degree because at 30 my marks were too close. the second mark was in the bend.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

MJFElectric said:


> had nothing to do with the length. It had to do with the fact that the offset was too large. don't know what was going on. I even had someone put the numbers into an app and it still was too large. all marks on conduit were correct. I was bending 1 1/4 with a hand bender. bending 22 degree because at 30 my marks were too close. the second mark was in the bend.


Which type of bender you are using ?

Because there is few differnt way to deal with it.

22.5 degrees ? 

How much kick (offset) you try to make ?

Keep in your mind with 1.25" emt bender have either 8 or 10 inch radius so it can affect the offset you are try to hit.


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

MJFElectric said:


> had nothing to do with the length. It had to do with the fact that the offset was too large. don't know what was going on. I even had someone put the numbers into an app and it still was too large. all marks on conduit were correct. I was bending 1 1/4 with a hand bender. bending 22 degree because at 30 my marks were too close. the second mark was in the bend.


so the offset was too deep youre saying.

what was too large once you did the calculation? the measurement between the bends?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MJFElectric said:


> had nothing to do with the length. It had to do with the fact that the offset was too large. don't know what was going on. I even had someone put the numbers into an app and it still was too large. all marks on conduit were correct. I was bending 1 1/4 with a hand bender. bending 22 degree because at 30 my marks were too close. the second mark was in the bend.


Did you think it insignificant to mention that you were bending 1-1/4" at 22 deg?
I'll be in my tent!


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

MJFElectric said:


> Was bending conduit today it was my first time in awhile and had an issue. I had a 2 boxes in a stud cavity and had an offset to connect them. Had both connectors in the boxes and measured off the same stud to the same side of each connector. *Every time* my offset was too large by 1 inch. I'm confused.


So how much 1 1/4" did you burn through in this experiment?


----------



## MJFElectric (Jan 31, 2017)

20'. So not bad at all


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Time is money, a trim and coupling can keep things on pace. No shame in that game.


Get'er done! :laughing:


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I agree with the ones that are saying he probably bend a little tighter than normal. I probably would have bent back to back 90's. Just faster and almost no measuring.


----------



## MJFElectric (Jan 31, 2017)

This is the exact setup I have with the exception of the numbers. One box off the floor 18" to center. The other box is up higher at 60". One box is on the side of the stud and from that stud to the leat side of the connector is say 4". the upper box off the same stud to the left side of the upper boxes connector measures 8 inches. So my offset should be 4". I put 4" in the app and get my distance between bends to be 10 7/16 bending at 22.5 degrees. make my marks and bend and get a larger offset. Dont know why. I am bending to the 22 degree mark on the bender. Mind blowing. I could see if i was off because i measured from one side of the connector say the left side on the bottom to the right side of the connector on the top. but i am measuring to the same side.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

MJFElectric said:


> This is the exact setup I have with the exception of the numbers. One box off the floor 18" to center. The other box is up higher at 60". One box is on the side of the stud and from that stud to the leat side of the connector is say 4". the upper box off the same stud to the left side of the upper boxes connector measures 8 inches. So my offset should be 4". I put 4" in the app and get my distance between bends to be 10 7/16 bending at 22.5 degrees. make my marks and bend and get a larger offset. Dont know why. I am bending to the 22 degree mark on the bender. Mind blowing. I could see if i was off because i measured from one side of the connector say the left side on the bottom to the right side of the connector on the top. but i am measuring to the same side.


A 4" offset is something best done by eye, with the shoe facing the sky.

You start by bending to ~ 22 degrees. 

Next you spin the EMT around 180... and advance it down and away from you -- while still in the shoe.

Now, eyeball how deep the offset is getting by looking down the pipe. ( the tip that will be later inserted into the j-box )

If necessary, whip out your folding rule// tape measure. Take your measure from the seat of the shoe down towards the sight line.

At first your results will be iffy. However, you'll soon get to be very good at this.

You finally apply the reversing bend -- 22 degrees -- to match the first you made.

If you're off... with such a mild bend, you can un-bend a tad... and get'er done.

Take enough time to match your bends, and to not have a dog-leg.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

telsa said:


> A 4" offset is something best done by eye, with the shoe facing the sky.
> 
> You start by bending to ~ 22 degrees.
> 
> ...


Bending by eye is best done by those that are doing a good amount of bending in their recent past. Getting perfect offsets is great as long as the time it took to make them isn't beyond ridiculous. 

Get a couple sticks and practice at home in off hours. Good pipe skills are never a bad thing.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

telsa said:


> Get'er done! :laughing:


Here, here! This conduit will be inside a wall when done? Perfect time for a coupling. 

Now running surface pipe for everyone to see........different story.

Contractors love it when you spend a lot of time on conduits that will never be seen


----------



## Jarp Habib (May 18, 2014)

eddy current said:


> telsa said:
> 
> 
> > Get'er done!
> ...


Truer words never spoken. You'll probably catch some stinkeye when the boss walks by before it gets rocked, but it'll pass quickly enough when he sees all your walls are done.


----------

